

Python 3.4 vs Java 8 - ajkumar25

I see that Python is still used as hobby language and something serious is written in Java. With Java 8, i think its still getting worse and more people are inclined towards Java.
So my question is,
How does Python 3.4 compare with Java 8 or the criteria that Java is best suited for Serious apps and Python for hobby is true?
======
sp332
Not sure who you're listening to, because it's not hard to find "serious" apps
written in Python.
[https://www.python.org/about/success/](https://www.python.org/about/success/)

------
workhere-io
_I see that Python is still used as hobby language and something serious is
written in Java._

Google, Dropbox, NASA, Instagram and Pinterest seem to think Python is more
than a "hobby language".

~~~
rudimk
I wonder what makes the OP believe Python's a "hobby language". On an
unrelated note, I use Python for computational math, and after languages like
MATLAB, it's probably one of the most powerful languages one could ever use.

